# Η ίδρυση νέου κράτους στο Σουδάν



## Costas (Nov 25, 2010)

Στις 11 Ιανουαρίου 2011 θα γίνει δημοψήφισμα που κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα οδηγήσει στην ίδρυση νέου κράτους στο νότιο Σουδάν. Αναλύσεις (bitterlemon.org) για τα διακυβεύματα στην ευρύτερη περιοχή.


----------

